# Whittingham Asylum-Bowland Unit. Feb 2013



## NakedEye (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, I know it's been done many times! Third visit armed with precise entry details and still unable to find the golden entry point!! argh! so, undeterred and with the secs asleep in their little buggie, I went for a wander to the other side near the bowling green determined to get in to this monster and lo and behold, bingo!!  I have to say though, the risks taken were scary to get in and I probably wouldn't do it again if such risks were involved[still have scars!] but I was determined! So, into The Bowland Unit, not too much in there as it's very derelict and dangerous up the stairs but I got a few just so I can put a half tick next to it on my list and have a report on here! Go easy on me, don;t expect a great set of pics but atleast I got a few......and mods, don;t stick it in the pit whatever you do, I risked my life to get these pics !

The corridor and entrance to to the Unit.
















Some rooms [or remains of] inside the Unit on the ground floor









































An upstairs room, hanging doors due to a lack of floor...very dangerous up there folks...






The rest...


























Cheers for looking, great to explore this monster of a place...now I just need to crack the main building!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am not a mod, but why the hell would these photos be put in the pic - they are SUPERB!

Seriously need to get back here this summer.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 15, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> I am not a mod, but why the hell would these photos be put in the pic - they are SUPERB!
> 
> Seriously need to get back here this summer.



Thanks a lot, I was a bit paranoid due to this place being done so much and a lack of internal shots of where I got in...but I think I managed to pull together a report in the end! Still have my pencilled map so will return for that golden entry point if it kills me!!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice to see a part that hasn't been done to death of this place - Big thumbs up


----------



## sonyes (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice that, and as Wakey Lad said, good to see something new from here


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 15, 2013)

*Bloody nice that is!! *


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good stuff, I have a weird obsession with this place. Nned to get back myself


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 15, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> Good stuff, I have a weird obsession with this place. Nned to get back myself



me too i think! last visit i said ok no more, 3 times and still no entry to the main bit...but now i want to try again!!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 16, 2013)

First time I've seen anything other than the main site. Well done.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats a great view of the site,your photos are excellent.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 16, 2013)

Ace! The shot of the building outside has a certain Hitchcock look about it, specially the roof.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 16, 2013)

Lovely the old girl never fails to impress, super set of pictures! thank you for posting them


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 16, 2013)

not entirely sure why they have sec there tbh, the place is mashed! great pics btw


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2013)

Nowt wrong with those, no need to worry about the pit! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## DreamPunk (Mar 18, 2013)

Me and a friend went there February of this year, each of us having our own project in mind, but sadly we found the whole place pretty damn impenetrable. The most we got into after an hour and a half of searching was a tiny building I assume was for storage or something, then, after we reached our time limit and got back over the fence, we were escorted off the grounds. However, seeing that you had significantly more success and quite recently at that, my longing to go back has doubled.
I'm actually using the place in some writing, hence my new obsession with getting in, but it seems pretty close to impossible. Thanks for the pics though, really interesting to see and could be more helpful to me than my own failed attempt at cracking the place.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 18, 2013)

DreamPunk said:


> Me and a friend went there February of this year, each of us having our own project in mind, but sadly we found the whole place pretty damn impenetrable. The most we got into after an hour and a half of searching was a tiny building I assume was for storage or something, then, after we reached our time limit and got back over the fence, we were escorted off the grounds. However, seeing that you had significantly more success and quite recently at that, my longing to go back has doubled.
> I'm actually using the place in some writing, hence my new obsession with getting in, but it seems pretty close to impossible. Thanks for the pics though, really interesting to see and could be more helpful to me than my own failed attempt at cracking the place.



This place has that effect on you...you think you won't go back...like me, but you then become even more obsessed with getting in!!...The building you found to go in I presume is the equipment room with the spare bath tubs...that was my first entry....nothing special in there.....trick is to keep looking  as for the sec's they are very good at nabbing people after they have been wandering around for a few hours! Stick at it mate....you'll be rewarded.....what's the project by the way?


----------



## DreamPunk (Mar 20, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> This place has that effect on you...you think you won't go back...like me, but you then become even more obsessed with getting in!!...The building you found to go in I presume is the equipment room with the spare bath tubs...that was my first entry....nothing special in there.....trick is to keep looking  as for the sec's they are very good at nabbing people after they have been wandering around for a few hours! Stick at it mate....you'll be rewarded.....what's the project by the way?



Yeah, that sounds like the place we saw. I did get told the whole place was soon to be torn down, but I'm not sure if that's still going ahead. Our main issue was lack of any real planning and seeing as it's the first derelict place we've attempted to see, we probably set the bar a bit high. And there's nothing quite like being followed by the secs in a van while you do the walk of shame off the grounds. Still, could have been worse!
Her project was to do with an art course, I think, whereas mine was that I've been planning to base a novel there, and the closer I get, the better I'll be able to get a feel for the place. I do hope I'll be able to get back there sooner or later. Preferably sooner, and better prepared than last time


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 20, 2013)

DreamPunk said:


> Me and a friend went there February of this year, each of us having our own project in mind, but sadly we found the whole place pretty damn impenetrable. The most we got into after an hour and a half of searching was a tiny building I assume was for storage or something, then, after we reached our time limit and got back over the fence, we were escorted off the grounds. However, seeing that you had significantly more success and quite recently at that, my longing to go back has doubled.
> I'm actually using the place in some writing, hence my new obsession with getting in, but it seems pretty close to impossible. Thanks for the pics though, really interesting to see and could be more helpful to me than my own failed attempt at cracking the place.





DreamPunk said:


> Yeah, that sounds like the place we saw. I did get told the whole place was soon to be torn down, but I'm not sure if that's still going ahead. Our main issue was lack of any real planning and seeing as it's the first derelict place we've attempted to see, we probably set the bar a bit high. And there's nothing quite like being followed by the secs in a van while you do the walk of shame off the grounds. Still, could have been worse!
> Her project was to do with an art course, I think, whereas mine was that I've been planning to base a novel there, and the closer I get, the better I'll be able to get a feel for the place. I do hope I'll be able to get back there sooner or later. Preferably sooner, and better prepared than last time



I too have had that walk of shame....so I walked so slow....kept stopping and stopped once to have a ciggie much to the annoyance of the secs in their little van....they then followed me out to where I was arked at the pub and they parked opposite waiting for me to go to my car so I sat in the middle of the car park and just watched them until they got bored and drove off....then legged to my car and sped off! I know they send car details to the police who then send you a nice letter saying you are barred from going within 2 miles of the site...I have one such letter but have since sold that car! 
Think you set your bar way too high if it's your first attempt, this place is a nightmare to get into....Taxal Lodge in Whaley Bridge though is simple and is similarly spooky feeling....just walk in basically, no secs, no fences....doors wide open....


----------



## DreamPunk (Mar 21, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> I too have had that walk of shame....so I walked so slow....kept stopping and stopped once to have a ciggie much to the annoyance of the secs in their little van....they then followed me out to where I was arked at the pub and they parked opposite waiting for me to go to my car so I sat in the middle of the car park and just watched them until they got bored and drove off....then legged to my car and sped off! I know they send car details to the police who then send you a nice letter saying you are barred from going within 2 miles of the site...I have one such letter but have since sold that car!
> Think you set your bar way too high if it's your first attempt, this place is a nightmare to get into....Taxal Lodge in Whaley Bridge though is simple and is similarly spooky feeling....just walk in basically, no secs, no fences....doors wide open....



Haha, nice! We should have done something similar, but considering how easy we got off with it I think we thought it best to avoid ruffling any feathers. There was some talk of them confiscating our stuff so I think we were just glad to get away with no losses.
Yeah, we went on dated info, turns out a lot more places had been boarded since last we'd heard of the place. In fact, this is the only forum I've managed to find anything from less than 2-3 years ago. But who could really turn down the opportunity, even with no experience? And we thought we might not get another chance. Thanks for the name of somewhere else to check out, and not too far away... I'll definitely be looking into it. There was an abandoned orphanage in Preston that looked interesting but a bitch to get into... more barbed wire than I'd care to try and get through, anyway.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 21, 2013)

DreamPunk said:


> Haha, nice! We should have done something similar, but considering how easy we got off with it I think we thought it best to avoid ruffling any feathers. There was some talk of them confiscating our stuff so I think we were just glad to get away with no losses.
> Yeah, we went on dated info, turns out a lot more places had been boarded since last we'd heard of the place. In fact, this is the only forum I've managed to find anything from less than 2-3 years ago. But who could really turn down the opportunity, even with no experience? And we thought we might not get another chance. Thanks for the name of somewhere else to check out, and not too far away... I'll definitely be looking into it. There was an abandoned orphanage in Preston that looked interesting but a bitch to get into... more barbed wire than I'd care to try and get through, anyway.



They can't confiscate your personal property, that would be theft... a criminal offence.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 22, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> They can't confiscate your personal property, that would be theft... a criminal offence.



In fact they aren't even touch you physically if you haven't gained entry by force...all said, the secs there even though they always catch people [usually after being inside for the shot] aren't your typical big secca blokes....if you humour them they can be quite pleasant and I imagine are quite delighted us lot go there to give them something to do...must be a bit mind numbing just sitting in a car all day....


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 22, 2013)

Lovely stuff fella, Whitty is a good one


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 23, 2013)

Such a shame to see the Building like this apart from that thanks for sharing Great work


----------

